

I once tried to cheat sleep, and for a year I succeeded - altern8
http://qz.com/430415/i-once-tried-to-cheat-sleep-and-for-a-year-i-succeeded/

======
dpflan
I feel the need to mention insights into sleep from the SuperMemo site:
[http://www.supermemo.com/articles/sleep.htm](http://www.supermemo.com/articles/sleep.htm)

